# Side effects are starting :(



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok well not too bad, but i think i've noticed it over the last week...
Headaches, hot flushes (especially at night) and most annoying of all, i've got all spotty aarrgghh.

Got a scan on Friday just to make sure the buserelin is working and turned everything off.

The last few injections have really hurt, maybe i'm just putting it in the wrong spot!

Never mind, only a few more weeks then it'll be all over for me and the hard work begins for the recipients


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Stick in there Sarah, your doing a wonderfull thing!


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Aww thanks  

Will do, not long to go now, and had my first scan today just to see if everything is switched off and it is, so i start on the stimulating drugs tonight, these are supposed to make you very swollen and bloated!
So up to two injections a night, starting to resemble a pin cushion lol!

Asked about the recipients, they're on different medication than me, but they appear to be getting very excited, asked if I can write them a 'good luck' card, and was told yes I’m allowed, obviously leaving out names etc.

Next scan in a week’s time to see if my follicles are developing as planned.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Went for my 2nd scan since taking Gonal F and feel a bit mixed about it, i can defiantly feel something happening in my lower abdomen.
Found 5 follies on my right, ranging from 14 - 8mm _but_ my left ovary was no where to be seen







they had trouble finding it last week on the base scan but now I'm really fretting, EC is supposed to be in a week.

They've taken bloods to check my estrogen levels, just heard back from the clinic and their really strong/high so i have another scan Wednesday they will try to find it then!


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Well back from the clinic after have my eggs collected and feeling pretty good apart from a little cramping and even though i've never had a general before, it was a breeze! It took less than an hour and i didn't feel groggy at all 

On Friday, my final scan showed i had 10 follicles, 6 eggs were collected today, unfortunately there were only enough eggs to give to 1 recipient, i was a little dissapointed, i guess for the the poor lady i was unable to help, but at least i will be able to give one couple some hope.

She will be receiving them on Wednesday and will have to wait 2 weeks before she will know if she is/isn't pregnant, i have asked the clinic to contact me as i would like to know if it was successful or not.


----------

